# ebonizing teak



## new gal (May 29, 2009)

Can any one help me with this. I have black lacquer custom furniture and a large teak curio sitting n the middle of it. I hate to lacquer it so I though ebonizing would be good. I know teak is an oily wood, but does anyone know how I can do it. Thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's a crime against nature to stain or color Teak. But if you must, wipe down with acetone (wear chemical resistant gloves). Use a black alcohol (methanol) based aniline dye. You may need to do more than one application. You could use almost any topcoat.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"It's a crime against nature to stain or color Teak."

Could not agree more. Could you not use this piece somewhere else in your house? Or sell it to someone who can use it and then purchase something else?

G


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

If you must a simpler solution is to use thinned black oil based black paint, then you need no top coat.
span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jerry said:


> If you must a simpler solution is to use thinned black oil based black paint, then you need no top coat.



That's a good suggestion and it could work, but there is the possibility the grain might get obscured. If it's possible sample it on hidden area first.


----------

